# Quick Thanks



## QBad (9/10/14)

After a quick visit to Mr. Kuhlkatz I am proud to say that I am stinky free for just over 24 hour. I feel like a Kid in a candy shop after all the cool mods and stuff i've seen. I just want a little of everything. A special thank you to everyone for the advice. I am sure I will see more of you at the meets and think i will stick around for a long time to come

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

Good going @QBad and if you happen to slip (which I doubt), its no big deal - most of us slowly reduced the stinkies over a couple of days and some of us over weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/10/14)

No sweat at all @QBad. Unlike many other social groups & forums, vaping communities are a funny bunch - they socialize & interact 

It was good meeting you and good luck with the journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Great to hear you've come right @QBad, all the best


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> No sweat at all @QBad. Unlike many other social groups & forums, vaping communities are a funny bunch - they socialize & interact
> 
> It was good meeting you and good luck with the journey.


Hats off for helping a fellow vaper out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

